# End of season sales -- whatta' you got?



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

This should be a good year to pick up discounted gear, considering all the late-to-market product. Here's a couple of SCREAMING Spring deals. What else do you have to add?

50% off ThirtyTwo boots:








SALE


Save on past seasons Boots, Outerwear, Apparel & Accessory styles. Shop all past seasons styles to load up before the season starts on thirtytwo.com




thirtytwo.com





Jones:








Sale: Save up to 40% on your dream gear! | Jones


Shop at Jonessnowboards.com - Save up to 40% on men's, women's & kids' snowboards, splitboards, apparel, bags & more.




www.jonessnowboards.com





Endeavor outerwear:








Sale


Endeavor is a Canadian snowboard brand based on Canada's west coast designing performance snowboards to inspire the next generation of riders. We are dedicated to high quality, sustainable production and considered design to please the most discerning snowboarders in the world.




usa.endeavorsnowboards.com





Burton:








Men’s Boxing Day Sale | Snowboard Gear, Outerwear & More


Shop the Men’s Boxing Day Sale for discounts on men’s outerwear, clothing, snowboard gear, accessories, and more.




www.burton.com


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Phhheeeewwwww I was worried there would be a hover craft solid for sale. Dodged that one!


----------



## mic-line (11 mo ago)

Backcountry has Karakoram Continuum bindings on sale for 195, these are sweet solid board bindings at a good price. Jumped on it immediately.









Karakoram Continuum Snowboard Binding - 2023 - Snowboard


Buy the Karakoram Continuum Snowboard Binding - 2023 online or shop all Snowboard from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

mic-line said:


> Backcountry has Karakoram Continuum bindings on sale for 195, these are sweet solid board bindings at a good price. Jumped on it immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you like best about these? Been looking at upgrading my bindings but don't know what I should be getting.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Wish I had karakoram hardware for a split, I'd jump on a pair of bindings, but don't want to have to buy the setup all over. My Sparks have seen better days though. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

After ripping the butt seam of an old set of marmot bibs, I bought a set of burton gore-tex AK bibs to go with a gore-tex AK jacket I have. Been super impressed with the performance of their outerwear and I really hope this one lasts for the long haul because holy heck they're a lot of money!

Also bought a set of their gore tex mittens and a set of 'park' gloves for warmer days because drying out gloves after riding in slush is a huge PITA!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Also, if you like buying demo gear, weston's got a bunch of stuff and splits galore.









Dirtbag Deals


Deals on previous year's product and/or demos and manufacturing seconds.




westonbackcountry.com


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

arbroadbent said:


> What do you like best about these? Been looking at upgrading my bindings but don't know what I should be getting.


What's your budget? Lots of good options right now. 

Someone on fb was selling used nitro team mediums at a really good price.


----------



## XLShredz (9 mo ago)

Those JJ 32 boots look like a great option and deal to be had.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Picked-up some MTE-1 at half-price this WE. I was tired of having my feet cold before/after sessions and running in my riding boots when sledding with the little one. I'm old, I'm more into comfy shoes than board, I'm proud of that.

I resisted some amplid's at half price… thank god it was Morning Glory and Snowmelier, had it been a Surfari…


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Picked-up some MTE-1 at half-price this WE. I was tired of having my feet cold before/after sessions and running in my riding boots when sledding with the little one. I'm old, I'm more into comfy shoes than board, I'm proud of that.
> 
> I resisted some amplid's at half price… thank god it was Morning Glory and Snowmelier, had it been a Surfari…


Thanks for the tip. I'm going to pick up another pair for myself and one for my fiance. The pull tab on mine ripped after a year of use which sucks but they're some of my favorite shoes. Need to see if it can be repaired when it gets warm out. 

I have the iguchi model and highly recommend these!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Seems like a lot of shops in Canada have just cancelled their late-arriving orders so there isn't much left where I usually shop. I was hoping to grab a pair or Salomon Launch Boa half a size smaller than the ones I have but they're all out everywhere, some shops having zero pairs left, which to me means they never got their order... too bad.


----------



## mic-line (11 mo ago)

arbroadbent said:


> What do you like best about these? Been looking at upgrading my bindings but don't know what I should be getting.


Sorry for the late response. Binding feel is subjective, but for me they felt extremely comfortable, ankle strap is really top notch. Good ratchets. Just the right amount of underfoot padding. Middle of the road flex, so responsive but not so stiff you can't move around. To me, they seemed ideal for a daily driver/top to bottom cruising laps. Added bonus is the lifetime warranty covers the entire binding, but hopefully will never have to put that to the test.


----------



## mic-line (11 mo ago)

Etienne said:


> Picked-up some MTE-1 at half-price this WE. I was tired of having my feet cold before/after sessions and running in my riding boots when sledding with the little one. I'm old, I'm more into comfy shoes than board, I'm proud of that.
> 
> I resisted some amplid's at half price… thank god it was Morning Glory and Snowmelier, had it been a Surfari…


I have these, and like them a lot. I'm kind of between sizes, so bought them at the larger size and am glad I did.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like these ones don't have gore-tex.... I'll likely still pick up a pair or two, if only to take some stress off my guchi gore tex ones when the weather doesn't fully call for them. Need to fix the dang pull tab before I rip it the F out though.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

I got large vitas and medium falcors in good condition…hit me up!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Etienne said:


> Picked-up some MTE-1 at half-price this WE. I was tired of having my feet cold before/after sessions and running in my riding boots when sledding with the little one. I'm old, I'm more into comfy shoes than board, I'm proud of that.
> 
> I resisted some amplid's at half price… thank god it was Morning Glory and Snowmelier, had it been a Surfari…


I wear mine pretty much every day all winter. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

*FlyLow Baker bibs* half price!









Baker Bib


One of our most popular bib ski pants, the Baker Bib is built for skiers that demand the most of their gear. Great for a mix of inbounds and backcountry skiing.




flylowgear.com


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

toaster said:


> *FlyLow Baker bibs* half price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you used these?


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> Have you used these?


Last 4 seasons. Most bomber bib out there.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> What's your budget? Lots of good options right now.
> 
> Someone on fb was selling used nitro team mediums at a really good price.


I want to stay under $200. I've been having binding and boot issues.... thought it was boots, now think it might be bindings and where they hit the top of my foot (over the top of the foot vs pulling back on the heel). I have the Now-Yes from a couple years ago, but they just don't work for me. I have the Burton Diodes (i think they are burton) as my main pair, they seem to fit pretty nice, not too tight and responsive. I've always liked the Ride bindings, my ratchet broke on the last ones. I'm just trying to explore my options. Want to pick up something not too expensive because if they don't work I don't want to be out the $.


----------



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

Niche snowboards now have their Earth day sale. Everything is 35% off. Instagram has another 20% off if you have never purchased on IG shop before. That combo is awesome.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

barry831125 said:


> Niche snowboards now have their Earth day sale. Everything is 35% off. Instagram has another 20% off if you have never purchased on IG shop before. That combo is awesome.


They really should work on their marketing. One tree planted… one dollar goes to save the earth?


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

YARD SALE


Rigorously designed, backcountry tested sunglasses and ski goggles at an accessible price.




www.shopglade.com





Glade goggles, some sweet sales. I love mine, on a whim my husband got me some this past year and I love them.... but I ran too close to a tree and scratched the $hit out of them


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Niche split is also included in the sale. 









Fathom - Niche Snowboards


The Niche Fathom splitboard is a classic all-mountain shape for any conditions and every rider, at an accessible pricepoint for all, too! $599 USD




nichesnowboards.com







barry831125 said:


> Niche snowboards now have their Earth day sale. Everything is 35% off. Instagram has another 20% off if you have never purchased on IG shop before. That combo is awesome.


@MrDavey2Shoes


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Have you used these?


I too am a big fan of the Baker bib, my pair is still going strong after 3 seasons


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

barry831125 said:


> Niche snowboards now have their Earth day sale. Everything is 35% off. Instagram has another 20% off if you have never purchased on IG shop before. That combo is awesome.


been eyeing the fathom for a while now. is there a code for the extra 20% from the IG shop? i get redirected to the website for the order and only seeing the single discount


----------



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

jjj604 said:


> been eyeing the fathom for a while now. is there a code for the extra 20% from the IG shop? i get redirected to the website for the order and only seeing the single discount


I have noticed that some of my friends do not have this discount on IG. If you are eligible for the discount, you should be able to see it when you go into any shop on IG. After I use the discount, I am actually able to share an even better discount (25 %, $100 off max). If you need the referral link, you can message me.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ride Warpigs are 40% off in basically all sizes on Backcountry right now. Tempted to buy one, but not a fan of the colors this year, much prefer the black and white war paint look of previous years.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

GregT943 said:


> Ride Warpigs are 40% off in basically all sizes on Backcountry right now. Tempted to buy one, but not a fan of the colors this year, much prefer the black and white war paint look of previous years.


Looks like Ride website has lots of deals too. Commissioner looks sick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Bought this for the wife: Magic Stick | RIDE Snowboards










33% off 👍


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Bought this for the wife: Magic Stick | RIDE Snowboards
> 
> View attachment 163026
> 
> ...


My wife rides the '20 version. Great board.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> My wife rides the '20 version. Great board.


Good to know! Thanks. Was going solely off reviews.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Good to know! Thanks. Was going solely off reviews.


She really likes/needs camber. I got her to try a reverse-camber board and she hated it (she started riding in the '90s). That one was on sale when Covid shut the hills in march 2020 and it ticked all the boxes.
Still going strong. She's not a technical rider but it does well all-mountain with some boxes and rails thrown-in.
Good structure on the base. Avran's tip of going over the corner of the topsheet with a file to reduce chipping/gouges is a good idea with this one.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

My wife has been riding a Rome Lo Fi and hasn't ever been on a reverse camber board. She isn't that technical either, you'll never see her in the park - but I'm never there either! Can ride anything on trail but really needs confidence at speed and to get down lower to drive those edges in her turns.
Thanks for the tip regarding the topsheet, I'll look into it.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> My wife has been riding a Rome Lo Fi and hasn't ever been on a reverse camber board. She isn't that technical either, you'll never see her in the park - but I'm never there either! Can ride anything on trail but really needs confidence at speed and to get down lower to drive those edges in her turns.
> Thanks for the tip regarding the topsheet, I'll look into it.


I'm positive she'll like it.
Just use a regular file, hold it at 45 degrees and slightly "round" the edge of the topsheet. No need for a lot of pressure but it'll make it less likely that skis/boards from careless dumbasses from the liftline will gouge/scratch/lift small pieces of it.
Trust me, it's worth it.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

barry831125 said:


> Niche snowboards now have their Earth day sale. Everything is 35% off. Instagram has another 20% off if you have never purchased on IG shop before. That combo is awesome.


You are the best/worst. I got an incredible deal on a snowboard I didn't really need doing exactly this. And also sold a board I didn't really need to cover the cost, so I'm up $35 overall. Thanks!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought I had a good find, a Gnu Gremlin for $299... and then shipping added $60.


----------



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

drblast said:


> You are the best/worst. I got an incredible deal on a snowboard I didn't really need doing exactly this. And also sold a board I didn't really need to cover the cost, so I'm up $35 overall. Thanks!


Lol great, maybe you will keep earning money by doing this and eventually get something you really need  I almost shared the ridiculous 40% off discount on Endeavor's website when the Archetype is literally available for all sizes. I also almost buy it even though I don't need it. I am glad my size was gone very soon so I don't need to think about it anymore. I just got a Niche Wraith 155 for park progressing and I think I do need it


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

drblast said:


> You are the best/worst. I got an incredible deal on a snowboard I didn't really need doing exactly this. And also sold a board I didn't really need to cover the cost, so I'm up $35 overall. Thanks!


Whachu get? 
The fathom?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Don't judge me! - First set of ski's for the daughter.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Rossi XV Blackops (no magneterection), Burton Modfish (idealfish), Moss MMD (superfun in soft snow pow/slush)


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> Whachu get?
> The fathom?


Maelstrom 163. Sold my Doughboy Shredder - didn't use it this season at all.

I'm thinking the Maelstrom will solve a problem for me. In wet early spring conditions my full camber Mod is slow enough where I'm struggling to get enough speed to clear some of the larger jumps in the park. The Blur solves that problem but is getting pretty beat up and is just a lot of board otherwise - I'm hoping the Maelstrom sits in between and is more nimble through trees since it's got taper and is more setback.

Mod - Maelstrom - Stalefish seems like a decent three board quiver for the riding I've been doing and the local conditions here.



barry831125 said:


> Lol great, maybe you will keep earning money by doing this and eventually get something you really need  I almost shared the ridiculous 40% off discount on Endeavor's website when the Archetype is literally available for all sizes. I also almost buy it even though I don't need it. I am glad my size was gone very soon so I don't need to think about it anymore. I just got a Niche Wraith 155 for park progressing and I think I do need it


The Wraith is a board everyone should own. So much fun.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Maelstrom looks like a serious stick. Rode with someone in Utah that had one and loves it. Looking forward to seeing what you have to say about it. 

I have a wraith now too but mine is a weird sample and stiffer than the production from what I can tell. I love it! Honestly started riding it almost exclusively even though it's on the much smaller side for me at 152. It's a riot though.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I needed something more freeridish than my Café Racer (like a souly grail), more all-mountain than my Asym (like a brainstorm or assissin). So of course, I bought a Dancehaul! Because logicz. But seriously, was I gonna pass on a 260€ one (well 200€ with a coupon I had that was gonna expire), two years in a row ? I just want to try this board, I don't know why! So next season will be the time 😎


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Etienne said:


> I needed something more freeridish than my Café Racer (like a souly grail), more all-mountain than my Asym (like a brainstorm or assissin). So of course, I bought a Dancehaul! Because logicz. But seriously, was I gonna pass on a 260€ one (well 200€ with a coupon I had that was gonna expire), two years in a row ? I just want to try this board, I don't know why! So next season will be the time 😎


It's a fun board. You're going to be looking for excuses to get on it. 

What size did you go with?


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

Bought a K2 Instrument from theskimonster.com for $370 USD shipped. Had to pull the trigger on it at that price.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought a Rome Stale Fish for $337, and now I get to wait until December to use it.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> It's a fun board. You're going to be looking for excuses to get on it.
> 
> What size did you go with?


152, I really wanted it to be my fun/goof around stick and it seemed about right! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Talk to your local (small) shops!

Have been tempted for a mellow, surfy board to ride w/ my wife, who’s in her 3rd season (20~days, chill learner) And by luck…in the middle of July
Snagged a Mind Expand Twin for $325 and got my wife a Twin Sister for $300!

Was chatting with a surf shop here in SoCal..and they were doing a secret sale. (Clearing their limited inventory)…don’t think I’ve ever seen Jones boards at this much of a discount. 
They even had a Stratos for $350… luckily for wallet, it was a bit small, so N+1 was put to a stop. 

In a moment of feeling incredibly happy/lucky… was looking at local classifieds…and found someone selling NIB ‘20-21 Katanas for $180. Drove 40 min to pick em up, but totally worth it. Dude brought them last year…and never made it to the mountain….. 










So stoked to go ride next season. 5-7 hours drives be damned! 

Anyways, do check out and support your local shops!


----------



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

Telos has today only 20% off for 22/23 preorder! I certainly want one but got too many boards :\


Link to Telos's webstie


----------



## Frosty21 (Dec 24, 2021)

Revvi said:


> Talk to your local (small) shops!
> 
> Have been tempted for a mellow, surfy board to ride w/ my wife, who’s in her 3rd season (20~days, chill learner) And by luck…in the middle of July
> Snagged a Mind Expand Twin for $325 and got my wife a Twin Sister for $300!
> ...


Where is this socal shop? Care to name it or should it remain super secret


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Frosty21 said:


> Where is this socal shop? Care to name it or should it remain super secret


Spyder, Hermosa Beach.

Just spreading the stoke. Hope you find something your size!


----------



## Carebear (6 mo ago)

I have been on the look out for discounted gear in the off season especially with Black Friday coming around the corner, but discounted or not the availability of gear in my size seems to be very low. I don’t see how any upcoming Black Friday sales will do me any good if there is nothing left in my size


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Bought for my son at 50% a Volcom snow jacket and bibsin late may.
And from Burton, a helmet for the wife and new snow pants for my daughter at 50% as well end of june.

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

NT.Thunder said:


> Don't judge me! - First set of ski's for the daughter.
> 
> View attachment 163034


Can't go wrong with Volkl. We have them all for my wife and daughters skis. Pretty high quality skis.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> Can't go wrong with Volkl. We have them all for my wife and daughters skis. Pretty high quality skis.


She had her first turns on them yesterday and loved them. Boots were a win, ski’s were great so win win.


----------

